# Report: 18 Percent of Consumers Watch Online Video Content on TVs Worldwide



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

> Some 18 percent of consumers worldwide are accessing online video through their TV sets on a daily basis, while 25 percent access online video content several times a week, according to a new study from NPD Group.





> The study says the rise in online video watching on TVs has to do with more sources deploying online video content through televisions. Sure, people are buying Internet-enabled televisions, but they are also connecting with online video content via video game consoles and set-top boxes from pay-TV providers that have broadband-enabled services.


http://www.mediapost.com/publications/article/181471/report-18-percent-of-consumers-watch-online-video.html


----------

